# creepy!



## Rosalie (Jan 17, 2012)

can you see babies moving around in a rabbits tummy or am i imagining things =S


----------



## Jaded (Jan 17, 2012)

Your not imagining things. Baby rabbits move around and kick too, like babies.


----------



## Rosalie (Jan 17, 2012)

haha scared the crap out of me thought i was imagining things i took some videos but dunno if they will show up uploading them now


----------



## Rosalie (Jan 17, 2012)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/FGK9iWDAYl0&feature=g-upl&context=G21b6702AUAAAAAAAAAA&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]



[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/8CsEXoZFOBk&feature=g-upl&context=G21b6702AUAAAAAAAAAA&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]



[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/BbM1TlPsu-U&feature=g-upl&context=G25da570AUAAAAAAABAA&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Rosalie (Jan 17, 2012)

I just cleaned her pen like 3 hours ago lol she is a messy bunny


----------



## Rosalie (Jan 17, 2012)

its hard to see but if you look close and make the screen bigger you can see it


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 17, 2012)

That was so neat! Thank you for sharing that. If you really look, especially the 2nd video, you can see the movement. At first I thought it was just Sophie breathing, but you can definitely see movement there, and it's not just breathing. 

Wishing Sophie all the luck. Hoping you let us know when she's a Mommy and we get to see babies. Love baby pics. 


K


----------



## Rosalie (Jan 18, 2012)

will do =] looking forward to seeing the lil babies!


----------



## Rosalie (Jan 18, 2012)

when she jumps in the vids is that a hiccup or contractions or what?


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 18, 2012)

I watched the first vid several times. That doesn't look like hiccups to me. The jump could be the kits moving, because at the very end, you see her shifting a bit to settle back down after the another flutter of kicks. 

I may be wrong, because this is the first time I've seen this, but I don't think that's hiccups. I think the babies are really restless. 

K


----------



## Rosalie (Jan 18, 2012)

this is her first litter and i believe this is her 29th day


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 18, 2012)

Then those kits must be packing their bags and getting ready to step out into the World. 

Wishing Sophie the MOST successful first time. Can't wait to see what was moving around in there. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 18, 2012)

ray:


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 19, 2012)

How's Sophie doing? Any babies yet? 

Just hoping all is well.

K


----------



## Rosalie (Jan 19, 2012)

nothing yet she just keeps eating and going in her nesting box and digging no nest yet


----------



## LindseyG (Jan 20, 2012)

They will be here soon. Wishing her the best!


----------



## Rosalie (Jan 20, 2012)

she keeps cleaning herself a lot and when she lays down its like she cant get comfortable and she fidgets


----------



## LindseyG (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like she is gonna have them tonight!


----------



## massie777 (Jan 21, 2012)

Any babies yet?


----------



## Rosalie (Jan 21, 2012)

No im hoping nothing has happened but i have read a lot of first litters die do u think she miscarried cause if im right today would be day 32 or 33


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 21, 2012)

*Rosalie wrote: *


> No im hoping nothing has happened but i have read a lot of first litters die do u think she miscarried cause if im right today would be day 32 or 33


ray: It's really tough on first time mommies. Yes, I've read that too, and have read many blogs with many first time mommies that didn't have a happy ending with easy deliveries and healthy kits. If she miscarried, wouldn't you have seen something? Sorry no experience here. I did read and have read advise that you should wait to at least 35 days. 30 days is the goal. Like humans, I don't think I've met anyone who had their children right on the due date. Maybe she'll go later because this is her first time? 

How is she doing in the mean time? Eating, drinking, pooping, peeing? 

K


----------



## Rosalie (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah everything is normal eating and drinking and stuff wise but she is sleeping more


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 21, 2012)

*Rosalie wrote: *


> yeah everything is normal eating and drinking and stuff wise but she is sleeping more



Maybe she's just late and now is building up energy for the big day. I'm glad everything else is normal. My only advise would be observe her for a couple more days. Could be a false pregnancy. Never know. Read about them too. 

Wish I could be of more help. Please keep me posted. Really would like to know how she makes out. 

K


----------



## LindseyG (Jan 22, 2012)

Any luck today?


----------



## Rosalie (Jan 22, 2012)

nope =[


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jan 22, 2012)

False pregnancies are common, as are extended pregnancies. There are a multitude of things that could go wrong, especially since she's a first time Mom. I'm not trying to scare you at all; just don't get your hopes too high up for a big, healthy, successful litter the first time around. It's fairly rare. 

I hope it turns out to be a false pregnancy, and not something more serious. Please keep us posted.

xx


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 23, 2012)

Can false pregnancies make the illusion of little babies
moving in her tummy though? Seems odd.

Hopefully they come through just fine.
But maybe if it goes further than 35 days... would you consider taking her to a vet??

I could be a complete ignoramus but my friends cow didn't
deliver fast enough and the calf died in her and was stuck
and she passed away from blood poisoning. Sorry if nothing
I just said is relevant to the situation at all...

I'll pray for her ray:


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 23, 2012)

Any news yet? 

Hope all is well.

K


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jan 23, 2012)

*Bonnie Lee wrote: *


> Can false pregnancies make the illusion of little babies
> moving in her tummy though? Seems odd.
> 
> Hopefully they come through just fine.
> ...



You're not an ignoramus (although I love that word, hah!). Sometimes, kits can die in utuero, and either the Mom will retain them forever (and maybe they will be re-aborbed, but doubtful if they died when close to term) or have a dead litter. Sometimes this can happen if that kits are too big for her to pass safely, i.e. if the buck bred to her was bigger than her. 

Now having said that, in the past I have had does that I was SURE were pregnant and I panicked thinking that they were retaining kits and going way over 31 days, and it turned out that they were not pregnant...and I have also had does go to 32 and 33 days before with no problems.

It's possible that the movement you thought were babies was just the intestines moving, which can commonly be mistaken for kits. 

There are a few ways that you can try to induce labor that won't harm her if she isn't pregnant, like feeding parsley or lilac. You'd have to do some online ressearch for that though.


----------



## Rosalie (Jan 23, 2012)

the pregnancy was an accident and the father was a 2lb holland lop and the mom is a 6lb mini lop


----------



## MagPie (Jan 23, 2012)

I was going to add that, like Grace said, might have just been the intestines moving. I've seen that happen with Harvey, and it is a bit creepy. haha.

I couldn't really see anything in the vids, I didn't get a really good look tho.


----------



## wendymac (Feb 1, 2012)

Any babies yet? Has she started building a nest??


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 1, 2012)

How's everything going? Any babies? Or was this all a false alarm and we just saw gas? 

K


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 1, 2012)

She had some today 5 of them and she didn't make a nest


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't really tell what I'm looking at but they're baby bunnies so....
CUTE!
Jj


----------



## LindseyG (Feb 2, 2012)

When were they born? Were they really late or did you just guess the time wrong? Congrats


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 2, 2012)

not sure they were an accident the person i had come take care of my bunnies let them play together.. even though i asked them not to so there were about 5 days of play with it


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 2, 2012)

So glad to hear Mom and bunnies (and it's not gas) are doing well.

Not bad, 5 live kits for a first time Mom. How's Mom doing? I know she didn't pull her fur because she's a first time Mom. You can help her by putting cotton balls or soft grass in there for her. Watch straw because that can irritate little eyes as they open. 

Please keep us posted. Would love to see them grow. 

K


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 2, 2012)

She used the nest i built as a toilet and ate the hay  and Idk if she is feeding them i built another nest with some of her fur and some papertowels


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 2, 2012)

*Rosalie wrote: *


> She used the nest i built as a toilet and ate the hay  and Idk if she is feeding them i built another nest with some of her fur and some papertowels


You are doing everything you can. regarding the feeding, check their bellies. She should be feeding them twice a day. Once in the morning and then early evening. You can tell if they are fed by their bellies. Hopefully someone with "hands on" experience can give you more info regarding the feeding. Sometime first time moms are held down for babies to be fed. First timers are clueless regarding babies. So your first time Mom having 5 healthy kits is amazing. 

I know it's nerve racking. I would be nervous too. And will be my first time, but keep posting. You will definitely get some good advise here. Check out the library section on babies. Lots of good stuff there. 

Please keep us posted.

K


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Feb 2, 2012)

If they have nice round bellies (look like they've swallowed ping pong balls) then they are being fed. Don't worry if you don't see her feeding them--it happens very quickly and is easy to miss. Just make sure the babies stay warm, that is usually the biggest problem. If you get us some more photos we can probably tell you how they look. Is there a runt or a peanut in the litter?


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Rosalie (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Feb 3, 2012)

They look pretty good to me! I only have two concerns: in the last photo, is looks like that spotted one on the top by the gray one is the smallest. Am I right? Luckily though it doesn't look too much like a peanut though, perhaps just a runt (which is genetically different than a peanut and has a better chance for survival.) Perhaps it's just the way he's positioned, but that gray one looks like he has a very "hippo" like appearance. That could be a Max factor baby, but again it's hard to tell. Maybe his head is just a biggun. But otherwise everyone looks really good and healthy! You're doing a great job. 

If I were you I would try to add some more insulating material though. Pull more fur from Mom and maybe add some hay.


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 3, 2012)

I made her let them feed and if i put hay in there with them she eats it and goes potty in there


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 3, 2012)

And i wasnt aware non dwarfs could have peanut babies


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 3, 2012)

She killed one  and scratched another one


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 4, 2012)

black one passed away =[


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 5, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for the loss. I don't know or have experience with first time mom's, but will in the future. Hear it's really tough and it's considered a real blessing if first time moms kits make it to weaning stage. Unfortunately, it's a hard fact of life. 

Hoping smoother days ahead for you and the kits. 

K


----------



## bunnychild (Feb 20, 2012)

i looks like waves in the third video


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 20, 2012)

Waves?


----------

